# Hard painful bump under index finger?



## R.ticle One

Hey everyone,

I've noticed for a while now that it's painful to use a knife with my right hand - when I press down on the handle, it hurts pretty badly, right where my index finger joins the palm (inner flat) of my hand.  

Only last night did I realize by touching the area with my left hand, that there's a distinct hard bump that seems almost stuck or growing in the joint between the bottom of the finger and the top of the palm.  Pushing on it hurts, like ow! It's quite small, it doesn't protrude visibly, but you can easily feel it.  There's no pain when it's not being pressed on.

I know I should have it checked out, but until I do, has anyone got some thoughts about what it could be, or have you experienced something similar? Bone spur, calcium deposit, misplaced bone fragment from a mystery injury, or...?

Thanks for any suggestions.  Cheers,

R.ticle One


----------



## michael

a wart, possibly?


----------



## R.ticle One

Hmm, I'm thinking it's probably not a wart - I should have specified that it's under the skin, that's what I meant by no visible protrusion.


----------



## michael

it still sounds like a wart.  if it bothers you i would see your doctor, who may or may not refer you to a dermatologist.


----------



## negrogesic

I have a few random pieces of random material floating in my hands, which is most likely a result of the many broken fingers (i have broken 6 or possibly 7 out 10 fingers, as well breaking my left scaphoid). These little chunks of bone can cause pain, especially when lifting weights.

If it is around the joint, it could be a bone spur. Go get an x-ray...


----------



## sweetbeatlvr

look up ganglion cyst. i recently found a bump in my wrist, and found out it was a ganglion cyst. in my reading they mentioned it could grow in the area you stated.


----------



## em62288581178

i have the exact same bump. it feels like a bb underneath my skin. i work in the food industry and first noticed it when cutting up food. but after i realized the bump was there it went away for ab a week. but it is back again. it is definately not a wart. i am still on the look out for an answer.


----------



## em62288581178

oh and it is definately not a ganglion cist because i have them in both wrists and they are completely different. a ganglion cist is a pocket created under the skin that traps the fluid to your joints that helps them move more easily. and are generallly bigger. they usually do not hurt to touch.


----------



## thompson41704

hey i think i have the same thing did you find out what it is?


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

As you describe it, it can be a ganglionic nod. 

*Check offcourse to see that it is-with your doc!
*
they occur near joints, but can occur in other areas as well.


Most times in my experience though, these are trigger point nodules. Massaging the nod will assist to release the contruction of the sarcomeres involed and besides the pain, if you can bear it, hold your finger on it as you did, apply pressure and massage it for quite a bit. Do it as often as you can and one day it would have dissappered.

I won't explain further as to why they occur-but it is part of healing!

The part of a muscle fiber that actually does the contracting is a microscopic unit called a sarcomere. Contraction occurs in a sarcomere when its two parts come together and interlock like fingers.

Millions of sarcomeres have to contract in your muscles to make even the smallest movement. A trigger point exists when over stimulated sarcomeres are chemically prevented from releasing from their interlocked state.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## R.ticle One

Hey, this thread came back! Thanks for all the answers, since; it's still there, and wasn't pleasant to massage, but I might try keeping at it.  It hasn't been so noticeable recently, though doesn't feel as if it's diminished, either, so I haven't seen a doctor about it; however, I'll let everyone know if it either disappears through massage, on it's own, or gets a diagnosis.

Cheers


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Most times the problem is elsewhere, blockers are releasing but it is refered in a distant area.

Usually the neck area. Go have some treatment around your neck area and shaulders and continue with it. If it is still affecting you that is.


----------

